# Selling other than Ebay



## dsloper (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi,

Does anyone have any idea of anywhere I can sell my Tivo? I know I am not allowed to do it on here but I have had a bad experience with paypal recently and really don't want to sell it on ebay because of that. 

Sorry if the post itself breaks any rules.

Darren


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

You could see if Tivoland buy them.. they must be getting them from somewhere


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

or in the For Sale forum on AVForums.com


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I'd buy it, but I already have plenty in stock - sorry!



dsloper said:


> I have had a bad experience with paypal recently and really don't want to sell it on ebay because of that.


You could use Nochex, or insist on Bank Transfer, Cheque/Postal Orders etc...

A word or warning about accepting cheques for eBay items though: I was talking to my bank recently about this and, apparently, it's not unheard-of for a cheque to be refused by the issuing bank UP TO SIX WEEKS after it is presented If this happens, then even though your bank let you draw against it after 4 days, they will just deduct the amount from your account, send you a letter to tell you, and there's not a thing you can do about it 

The only way to avoid the risk of this is to ask for a Special Clearance on the cheque. This costs you around £12 and your bank will repeatedly pester the issuing bank by phone until it explicitly confirms or refuses the cheque.


----------



## swlondonj (Apr 14, 2006)

I second the recommendation to try using the classifieds thread on AV Forums...I bought mine there, and you can get a pretty good idea of who you're dealing with.


----------



## hamradio (Aug 27, 2002)

I have recently used E bid and it works OK for me


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

A BACS transfer is totally free, totally secure, takes exactly 3 days and cannot be withdrawn after payment is made.

I wonder why the banks never suggest using it?


----------



## dsloper (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. 

I used avforums in the end, and sold really quick

Thanks


----------



## C.C.Johnson (Jul 5, 2002)

Just to re-emphasise what Blindlemon was saying above, any cheque lodged into an account can "clear", but "not be given value" by a bank for weeks afterwards. To be sure, ask if the cheque has been "given value".


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

frogster said:


> A BACS transfer is totally free, totally secure, takes exactly 3 days and cannot be withdrawn after payment is made.
> 
> I wonder why the banks never suggest using it?


'Cos they can't charge £12 a time for special clearance??


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I assumed it was a rhetorical question


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I assumed it was a rhetorical question


At least someone got it.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

C.C.Johnson said:


> Just to re-emphasise what Blindlemon was saying above, any cheque lodged into an account can "clear", but "not be given value" by a bank for weeks afterwards. To be sure, ask if the cheque has been "given value".


And just to re-emphasise what I was saying above, why not use BACS instead of cheques? Free, easy, quick, secure, final, can be done online 24/7. You even save the cost of the stamp involved in sending a cheque.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

cwaring said:


> I assumed it was a rhetorical question


OK, obviously went Whoosh over my head


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Regarding Bacs. I allow ebay buyers to pay me this way if they want. A lot think it could be open to fraud???. Anyways... The posts above say there is no comeback, what if.....

Someones online bank account is compromised or someone requests a Bacs transfer at a bank counter and they are not who they say they are. 

A week later the genuine customer complains to the bank, or admits they have written down the access codes to the online account. 
Surly the bank can claim this back from your account???
Anyone had experience of this??

A couple of years ago I received a Counter Credit into my account of about £110, I knew nothing about this credit, and about two weeks later it was reversed, I did not receive a letter. The explanation I received when I went in was a customer put a incorrect digit on the deposit slip, after they realised it did not reach the account, she went in and the found the error and took the monies out of my account. 
I am sure the bank can reverse an fraudulent Bacs transfer??


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't think they can reverse a BACS transfer just because someone had second thoughts. For obvious errors or fraud I suppose that they may be able to to, just as they can with a cheque.

When I do an online BACS transfer a little message pops up saying: watch out, this is final!


----------

